# Arabian dressage prospect



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I am kind of looking for another horse since Piper is just my training project for my niece at this point (though I will take her to a few schooling shows this summer). I had a lady in the area offer this horse to me (care lease to possible ownership) and I think she is rather pretty. Her name is Misty and she is 14.2hh. I really like that she is on the chunkier side, I think she'll look fantastic once she has some muscling. Sorry the pictures aren't the best, I should be getting new ones some time in the next week or two.

She was used for eventing in her past, but since then I think she has just been a pasture puff who goes for the occasional ride. I am trying to find something to do first and possibly second level with (in the future obviously).






























I feel so guilty posting a thread in here without any real confo shots, but I just can't help it hehe


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love this horse, can't see anything on her I don't like, other than the fact she isn't mine.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I think she would be awesome! I rode and Arab for awhile and she caught on so fast and did amazing in Dressage with me, but I never showed. They are so smart I'm sure she could do 2nd level pretty easily!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is pretty. Nice bone. Just a bit "fluffy" for now.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

From my own experience, I love Arabians in dressage, but judges don't.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I definitely think she is quite the looker. I've noticed more and more dressage arabs in Washington state, so I think I MIGHT luck out.

And yes, she is definitely on a chubby side. Her owner said that she is a straight Egyptian Arab.


----------



## core (Oct 30, 2011)

I trained and showed my half Arab through Third and we won against Warmbloods at USDF rated shows. We even showed against pro's and won. Good training is good training. Judges aren't as biased as you think. The reason Arabs do poorly is because they aren't ridden correctly. How many do you see at the shows that are actually supply and using their backs? Not many. 

I say go for it! Arabs are hard to train since they're so smart. They find a thousand ways to avoid doing hard work. You'll have to be twice as smart as her. But the challenge is well worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I say go for it! She is a gorgeous horse. My daughter has an Arab that she is doing low level dressage with and she wants to get to 2nd or 3rd level with her. Our mare makes the training easy because she is so smart and, more importantly, tries so hard. It's training the daughter that's the tough part! :lol: Our experience with Arabians is that when they bond they will want to work very hard for you. Hopefully your experience will be the same. 

Good luck!


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, sorry, I didn't mean to be negative, go for it! I do (well mine is half). There is maybe 1 usdf show in Alabama, so I have not had as much experience at recognized shows. There is a judge here in Alabama that judges many of the schooling shows and she used to train arabs, so when I am judged by her (maybe 2/3rds of the time) I feel like she is more lenient and scores better, even though I should have gotten a 40 something on some tests, I got a solid 60. An arab can easily progress through the levels if ridden correctly, it all depends on the rider and horse. If she wants to do it, go for it!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

AWW she's so FAT!!  Love it!!

Very pretty! She's not actually that fat, by the way, and I think she's beautimus!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Ohhhh look at that face! She's beautiful


----------

